# Bartering /trading tobacco information



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
Just some useful information about tobacco 1oz of tobacco will make 40-50 hand rolled cigarettes.
now you can figure how many papers to buy per pound 


Also 1/2 oz of tobacco and 20-25 papers fits nicely in a baby food jar.
A jar of smokes? Even on the run might make a nice item to trade.

Did you know you can make a nice smoking pipe out of some aluminum foil?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you have a free supply of baby food jars that might be the way to go. Small ziplock bags would be another choice. And being 100 count books of papers are common you might look at doing 2oz bags. Just something to think about.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> If you have a free supply of baby food jars that might be the way to go. Small ziplock bags would be another choice. And being 100 count books of papers are common you might look at doing 2oz bags. Just something to think about.


This is true,, I have a few people saving there baby food jars for me I bought two new trash cans just for these jars.-Salt-Sugar-also 
I'm thinking that I would rather have it in something hard for carrying tobacco doesn't do really well in a bag it gets sort of ground up. 
you end up with too much shake in the bottom of the bag. I also have some of the bigger baby food jars they hold about 1oz 
I have been buying papers by the box I think I'll just count out what I need and put them in the jar

Trade or $.35 real money


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Jars would be heavy & bulky to carry around on the body like a pocket is my point. Buglar has been sold in a pouch since before WWI & still is today so it is an option. Now, if you could get some metal tins that were pocket size that would really be good. But variety in containers & sizes I think is what you would want for barter. Would larger plastic pill bottles also work? But then too, papers are normally 70mm while kings are 78mm.

I RYO to save alot of money. I use filtered tubes making king size cigarettes. A pound of tobacco I get about 14 packs of cigarettes.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I never used tobacco products in my life, but I used to bring a roll of skoal and a carton of cigs with me offshore. and sure enough, when a smoker or dipper ran out and still had time left on the platform with nowhere to buy more....they had to come to hardcore. yep, addicts will pay for there drugs. so yes, tobacco is a trade item for sure


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

In a truly dire situation the last thing I'd be worried about is some smokes. Quitting is tough, I did it years ago but during times prior when I attempted to quit, I'd always feel lousy after a smoke. 

Last time I smoked, I'd had quit for a month. I was drinking with some friends and figured why not, I'll have one.

Felt nauseous and light headed after. I think smoking for awhile, quitting and then introducing nicotine back in your system is rough. Ymmv. 

Regardless, I still see the value for bartering.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I can just see you getting pulled over for speeding and the cop seeing all of that tobacco.
You'd be on the ground in a flash.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Something to consider, :roll: that's for sure! Thanks!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Corn cob pipes would also be good, maybe better than papers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have heard of uses for tobacco other than smoking and chewing but Doubt it's real importance. Very unlikely any of our energy will be spent storing or growing it. Wisconsin was once know for high quality tobacco mostly for chew and Cigars . With the drop in tobacco demand the allotment to grow it has gone from an asset to being about worthless.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Budget, I think your idea of stocking tobacco for trading, is a great one. If the country/world was to fall on hard times, then I could imagine the use of "pleasure habits" like smoking, chewing and such would make a strong return to popularity. Having a stockpile of good 'bacca should give you a great trading item.


----------

